# Impossible de synchroniser mon iPad



## poco (18 Août 2013)

Soudainement alors que je désirais lancer une synchronisation de mon iPad à partir de iTunes l'opération ne se lance pas et m'affiche un message (traduction de l'Anglais) "l'iPad de Poco n'a pû être synchronisé car la session de synchronisation n'a pû être lancée".

J'ai pourtant même restauré l'iPad dans sa version "usine".

C'est un iPad 2 dernier iOS en cours et Mac OS 10.7.5

J'ai essayé avec 2 cables au cas où... nada


----------



## Lauange (19 Août 2013)

Éteint et redémarré tout. J'ai eu cela tout a l'heure.


----------



## poco (19 Août 2013)

Merci, mais j'ai réussi à faire la synchro en utilisanr une session admin sur l'ordinateur et ma femme est partie avec. Donc je dois voir la prochaine fois car çà ne me l'a jamais fait auparavant.

J'essaierai ta solution.


----------

